# RESOLVED HP Pavilion Scrollpad problems...



## bscott1238 (Feb 11, 2007)

I have an HP Pavilion ZE4500 laptop, and the scrollpad has stopped working. It's strange because the mouse portion of the touchpad still works. It's just the scrolling portion of the pad that doesn't work. Is it time to replace the whole touchpad or could this be some setting that I've inadvertently turned off? Any thoughts?

Thanks in advance. This forum is great!


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi B. Scott,

Try going into the Mouse Properties in the Control Panel, and if there is a scrolling tab there, go into that and configure the scrolling. If that tab doesn't exist, go into the Advanced Settings tab and click on Settings... and go to the Virtual Scrolling section, and configure it there.


----------



## bscott1238 (Feb 11, 2007)

*Thanks!*

It worked! Thanks for the help!


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

You're welcome.


----------



## SuburbanPsycho (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey guys, I have a similar problem, exept every time I go to settings, to fix it, it wants me to uninstall the and then reinstall the driver. So when I do that, the scroll feature works and then I shut off my computer and when I turn it back on, the scroll no longer works and wants me to uninstall and then reinstall again...Any ideas?


----------

